
Every week a new person becomes the curator of the NHS Twitter account - DanBC
https://www.england.nhs.uk/atnhs/#
======
DanBC
Submitting this because HN has talked about similar ideas in the past, and
because it's interesting to be able to talk to a wide range of people involved
in different bits of the English NHS.

